
How to convince your bearded IT manager to switch to Amazon Web Services - kylegalbraith
https://medium.com/@kyle.galbraith/how-to-convince-your-bearded-it-manager-to-switch-to-amazon-web-services-4df15860a2a6
======
mlthoughts2018
What is this?

Why does it presume all young developers would be so naive as to think the
cloud is the de facto correct approach?

Why does it (offensively) characterize “long beard” IT managers as brittle and
seemingly incapable of basic cost-effectiveness and feature value analysis to
inform trade-off evaluation?

> “VP Bob has tasked you with convincing Long Beard to switch to AWS for their
> flagship product.”

Why is someone “tasking” someone with “convincing” someone about something
that should just be a dispassionate, brass tacks decision made through the
analysis of trade-offs?

I guess young hipsters wearing collared shirts are better at mature trade-off
based decision making for investing in tech infrastructure than people who
have built whole careers on constantly staying sharp on all the latest new
hype to ensure they can keep making good trade-off decisions?

I guess “Long Beards” can’t do basic unit cost arithmetic?

I guess never, ever in the history of computing infrastructure did anyone
devise a way to dynamically respond to spikes in traffic other than by using
AWS, which apparently _always_ saves you money?

